# Merged Thread- More Money or Cuts to Veterans Affairs?



## Wounded Soldier (22 Oct 2010)

I am currently on Vocational training and I am receiving financial support from VAC. Currently the 75% they are paying me is less than half of the $40,000 that VAC is supposed to pay according to the new changes. So my question is, does anyone know when the changes will be implemented?

any information will be helpful.

thanks everyone


----------



## krustyrl (22 Oct 2010)

Interesting...I have no answer but would sure like to see how this plays out. Please keep us posted on any developments.  Is it from VA or from SISIP. 
I am waiting to see how the Class Action lawsuit Vs Sisip will turn out.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Oct 2010)

The Payments from VAC, and SISIP are separate.  Each organization offer a VOC rehab, which can be taken back to back.

As for the calculations of your pay, I would stop in on your local *IPSC*, and inquire about this asap.

dileas

tess


----------



## officerdown (22 Oct 2010)

So basically, when with SISIP VOC rehab, one won't benefit from the minimum $40,000 VAC income replacement? Cuz SISIP only covers 75% of income.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Nov 2010)

See: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97630.15.html


----------



## farrell486 (3 Feb 2011)

my first post..

Currently i have a Vac pension and i'm grandfathered since 2001. My question since i've applied for reassessment in the past week will i fall under the new charter or old charter for monthly entitlements


----------



## Occam (3 Feb 2011)

farrell486 said:
			
		

> my first post..
> 
> \Currently i have a Vac pension and i\m grandfathered since 2001. My question since i've applied for reassessment in the past week will i fall under the new charter or old charter for monthly entitlements



If you have a disability under the old charter (actually referred to as "under the Pension Act"), you will always remain under the old charter for that particular disability.  Only if you were to claim a distinctly different and unrelated disability would it come under the new charter.


----------



## Occam (7 Feb 2011)

For anyone who is interested, Bill C-55, which makes changes to the New Veteran's Charter, goes before the Commons for second reading today.  Follow the link at the top to view a document with the modifications as well as the original text of the NVC.

Anyone hoping for a return to Pension Act payments will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Mar 2011)

This seems as good as any place for this bit.  Shared with the usual caveats from the Toronto Sun.   Full story at link below.

Secret vets review puzzles stakeholders

By Jessica Murphy, Parliamentary Bureau

OTTAWA - The results of a sweeping federal review of veteran health services are being kept secret and former soldiers are losing out on benefits as a result, stakeholders say.  
"There's something amiss," said Liberal Sen. Percy Downe, who has been pressuring the government on the issue. "What we have is a cone of silence."  
Since 2005, the Tories have been touting the Veterans Health Services Review as one of the most extensive ever undertaken by Veterans Affairs.  It was meant to identify gaps in access to health programs plaguing this country's vets - everything from spousal and burial benefits to the evolving needs of newer veterans.

In 2008, then minister Greg Thompson told a Senate committee the review was nearly complete.  "It is going to provide us with a way forward in terms of how we provide services to our veterans," he said.  But when Downe pushed the feds for information from the report in 2010, he was told the recommendations were "protected information."  The manner in which the review has been handled has also left Pierre Allard, the Royal Canadian Legion service bureau director, scratching his head.  "Things have dropped into a void," he said.

Meanwhile, the system is still failing many vets, especially younger soldiers returning from more recent wars, Allard argued.  "Without going into too many details, people are falling through the cracks," he said.  NDP Veterans Affairs critic Peter Stoffer said Friday he would join Downe in insisting the feds release more information on the review, and would raise the matter in the Commons veterans affairs committee.  Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn was unavailable for comment Friday, but his office said the government has launched a number of initiatives based on the report, including expanding groundskeeping and income-support benefits for First World War and Korean War vets.

http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2011/03/04/17501386.html


----------



## injuredjon (24 Mar 2011)

Good NEWS,

It looks like Bill C-55 might pass through the Senate today. It has already passed through the house of commons. Hopefully Veterans much deserving the change will get them soon.

Even though a small step forward, Congrats all.

http://www.parl.gc.ca/40/3/parlbus/chambus/senate/DEB-E/097db_2011-03-23-e.htm?Language=E&Parl=40&Ses=3


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Oct 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Harper Government Announces Enhancements to the New Veterans Charter Are Now in Effect
Thursday, October 06, 2011

http://www.istockanalyst.com/business/news/5462998/harper-government-announces-enhancements-to-the-new-veterans-charter-are-now-in-effect

OTTAWA
The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, and Eve Adams, Parliamentary Secretary to the Minister of Veterans Affairs, announced today that significant enhancements to the New Veterans Charter take effect this week and will help thousands of seriously ill and injured Veterans who require additional financial support.

"Our Government promised that the New Veterans Charter would evolve with the needs of the men and women it serves. With our latest enhancements, we're delivering on that promise," said Minister Blaney. "With the Enhanced New Veterans Charter Act, an immediate $189 million has been set aside over the next five years to ensure that seriously injured Canadian Forces Veterans receive adequate financial support. This will grow to $2 billion over the life of the program."

The Enhanced New Veterans Charter Act provides additional monthly support for Veterans who are seriously ill and injured, as well as flexible new payment options for recipients of a disability award. It is estimated that a minimum of 4,000 Veterans will qualify for the enhanced financial support over the next five years alone.

"We understand that the needs of today's Veterans are often complex—whether these men and women served our country here in Canada or overseas in such troubled places as Bosnia or Afghanistan," said Ms. Adams. "The enhancements to the New Veterans Charter are a tangible example of how we are changing to meet these needs of our Veterans and our men and women in uniform."

article continues...


----------



## Wookilar (11 Oct 2011)

I was speaking with my case worker this morning about C-55. They (local VAC offices) will be receiving training in the coming months to be properly aware of all the changes this has brought to the NVC. No one here is really sure how the mechanics of it all are going to work out.

Wook


----------



## Redeye (11 Oct 2011)

I abandoned (my relatively paltry) claim with VAC last year out of frustration. I really should actually get back to it.... sounds like maybe there will be some positive changes too.


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2011)

I know there's a thread out there relating to this, but danged if I can find it..........

Veterans Affairs faces more than $226 million in cuts, documents show
By: Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press 10/14/2011 
Article Link

OTTAWA - Veterans Affairs Canada plans to cut more than $226 million from its budget in the next two years in what's expected to be the first wave of reductions in the department, according federal documents.

The department's plans and priorities report, which lays out spending up to 2014, shows compensation and financial support for ex-soldiers will see the biggest reduction.

The budget adjustment is long planned and matches the dwindling population of Second World War veterans.

A spokeswoman for Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney says the individual benefits, including new measures for the most seriously wounded, will continue without change or interruption, but the country will have fewer veterans overall.

"There will be no cuts to benefits for our veterans," said Codi Taylor in an email.

"The reduction in planned spending indicated in the Report on Plans and Priorities is due to the anticipated reduction in program uptake. The reduction is related to the sad reality that the number of Second World War and Korean War veterans and survivors of 'traditional' veterans is declining."

The department's budget is roughly $3.5 billion a year.

But like other arms of the federal government, Veterans Affairs is looking for savings beyond the planned $226-million reduction. The Harper government's current program review wants to see existing spending in all departments and agencies slashed between five and 10 per cent.
More on link


----------



## Nemo888 (14 Oct 2011)

I'm not surprised. The only things Vets get now is lip service, and not the good kind.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2011)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised. The only things Vets get now is lip service, and not the good kind.



Instead of sitting here complaining on Army.ca and Facebook, contact your Member Of Parliament, the PM and the Minister who is responsible for VAC. Let them know what you think.


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Oct 2011)

VAC can save $226 million just on paper. Every letter you get must be triple spaced x space between lines, 14 pt font. Include their contractor, Blue Cross in that also. 

If you ever wanted access to info, it would cost you a fortune.


----------



## Wookilar (17 Oct 2011)

I would normally be the first one to jump all over VAC at any perceived shortfalls, however, I will not be this time.

Maybe my meds are working really good this morning, maybe working with multi-million dollar budgets has warped my thinking slightly (ok, more than usual) or maybe my paranoia just hasn't kicked in yet (not enough caffeine this morning).

$226M out of $3.5B is nothing to get excited about. Rifleman62 might have been making a joke, but he's not wrong. I know it sounds like a lot of money (and it is really) but as a percentage (6.45[71428 ;D]%), it is a drop in the bucket and can be found in purely administrative measures.

Now...the test will be to see just how VAC achieves these cuts.....

Wook


----------



## dapaterson (17 Oct 2011)

VAC's explanation is that their "traditional" clients - WWII and Korean War vets - are passing away, and thus there is less demand for the services VAC provides.  Not a conspiracy to shaft veterans, but rather an acknowledgement that with fewer clients, costs will go down.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Nov 2011)

There was a small protest on Parliament Hill yesterday: reports from _CTV News_ are here.

Now, while I, too, oppose "making cuts on the backs of veterans' benefits" I do believe that VAC can, should and, indeed, given the country's fiscal position, must live with a substantial budget cut. There are only two offices in all of the Government of Canada, from Victoria to Iqaluit to St. John's that should not be cut: PCO and Finance. Everything things else, DND, the Prime Minister's Office, and VAC can and should be cut. Will they cut fat only? No. Will a "front line" counselor in, say, Edmonton lose her job to preserve the _diversity coordinator_ (or some such) in Charlottetown? Yes. (By the way: I saw, in the reports, only one MP on the Hill with the demonstrators, Liberal MP Sean Casey from Charlottetown? Do you think he cares more about veterans or more about jobs in Charlottetown? Oh, well, the enemy of my enemy is my friend, I guess.)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2011)

.... to get change:
http://petition.liberal.ca/veterans-deserve-better/


> The Conservative government has already announced cuts of $226 million from Veterans Affairs Canada, hurting the department’s ability to deliver the compensation and benefits our veterans rely on. And this is in addition to $175 – 350 million in “Strategic Review” cuts the department must make starting next year.
> 
> Canadians make a promise to our men and women in uniform that, in exchange for their commitment and sacrifice, we will be there for them when they come home, to provide support to them and their families.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Nov 2011)

Does anyone, anyone believe that the Liberals really care about Vets?


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Nov 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Does anyone, anyone believe that the Liberals really care about Vets?



You mean the guys who designed the New Veteran's Charter?


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Does anyone, anyone believe that the Liberals really care about Vets?



No, not I.  They have proven feckless time and time again to us, and those whom are out.


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Nov 2011)

VETERANSOFCANADA.CA

- FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -

Monday November 07, 2011

VETERANS OF CANADA SENDS AUTO-DIAL MESSAGE
Request Minister Blaney's Constituents to Direct MP

(Calgary, AB) - In light of the developments and evidence of the multitude of problems for ageing and injured veterans, including a veteran on a hunger strike right in the Minister of Veterans Affairs own riding and the fact that many veterans have taken to protest proposed cuts to Veterans Affairs Canada. VeteransofCanada.ca has started an auto-dial campaign directed to the constituents of Lévis—Bellechasse. The French message asks the residents of Lévis to call the office of MP Steven Blaney's and demand a Commission of Inquiry on behalf of Canada's ageing and injured veterans.  

“In September 2010 the Government purposed bill C-55 which would implement 3 of 486 recommendations from veterans groups and advocates sitting on Veterans Affairs Canada committees since 2006. Bill C-55 was passed in the last Parliament and has still not been implemented to the end of October 2011 now 13 months later. ” Stated Donald J. Leonardo CD - Veteran / Founder / CEO VeteransofCanada.ca
VeteransofCanada.ca strongly suggest that the Minister of Veterans Affairs go to the Prime Minister and request a Commission of Inquiry into the care of Canada's ageing and injured veterans. The multitude of problems facing the Veterans Community spreads past just Veterans Affairs Canada into other Government departments. Therefore a Commission of Inquiry followed by the implementation of the recommendations is the only way to correct the short comings in the care of our ageing and injured veterans.

“In requesting that Minister Blaney's constituents call and demand a Commission of Inquiry for ageing and injured veterans we are sending a message to the Minister that the Veterans Community will not accept anything but this request. I hope the other Veterans Organizations that sit with me on the Veterans Affairs Canada Stakeholder Committee will lock arms with us in demanding the Commission of Inquiry on behalf of Canada's ageing and injured veterans.”stated Donald J. Leonardo CD - Veteran / Founder / CEO VeteransofCanada.ca

VeteransofCanada.ca now has over 5300 active registered members in its Veterans Community. Veterans Community members can meet up with old buddies or make new ones, have discussions, post pictures or just keep informed on issues of the day; all within the confines of this social networking community created just for those that have served their country in uniform.

- 30 -

CONTACT
Donald J. Leonardo CD
Veteran / Founder / Chief Executive Officer
Email don@veteransofcanada.ca

VeteransofCanada.ca National Headquarters
PO Box 10002 Airdrie, AB T4B 0H4 
Tel: 403-980-HERO (4376) Fax: 403-980-4377
Visit VeteransofCanada.ca - Veterans Community at: http://community.veteransofcanada.ca/?xg_source=msg_mes_network


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2011)

I was wandering around a VAC office the other day and I was inspired by a picture on the wall. It was a WWII soldier, a Bren gun over his shoulder, walking through a military cemetary. It was then I was struck that not one piece of VAC art or VAC posters were on "modern" veterans. 
Imagery is a powerful tool . About 80 % of what we learn we learn from imagery - watching.  Photos and plates of WWII vets, while all very good, tell the "modern" vet that we are not included - we are not thought of as "vets". It may lead to the perception that VAC doesn't care about "modern" vets.
VAC does care - the issue is the bureaucracy and the culture of the "insurance company" mentality. That is what has to change at VAC and within government.

And the art in VAC offices -at least show a guy or girl in ARID somewhere.


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

As a client in the NVC, and reading all the posts. I do not like the way things are going. Now looking at my benefit that i received, was a substantial amount, but doing the math would only equal 7 yrs of pension payments.

The benefits that comes with the NVC are great, BUT at the same time are a pain in the ***. The reasoning is because, yes they may cover more and / or different things, but i have to jump through hoops and over logs basically to receive those and it only for a certain period of time and must only cost X amount of $$$.

If it was back to the OVC i would have a monthly amount that i can use at my dis-cression, where i have no hoops to jump through, and no need to fill out this form or that form, and have doctor A signs this sheet and doctor B sign that sheet or said number of quotes to get the best deal.

Now with this cut back, and with all the changes from the OVC to the NVC, just makes everything look very very nasty. IMHO it looks as if neither the government, nor VAC give a fiddlers F about the new aged injured veterans. Its almost as the old is gone so who cares. 

As a new aged veteran this triffles me to the brink. Cause yes i invested my benefits but there are rumours going around about possible taxation of all benefits. Now with these cuts and changes how is that going to affect any new claims from anyone. 

Is time going to be longer or shorter for them to be processed? (which is more than long enough), are they going to knock down the max. %?

I know times are getting ruff but do we still not deserve whats right? Or is it that it is getting to the point that nobody give a damn anymore. 



EDITED FOR GRAMMER


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2011)

I have to wonder if we are not starting to fall victim to our own prejudices that we are accusing others of. We see it here and in the Legion threads, as well as other threads around the board and on other mediums.

What about the Afghanistan veterans? The RCL is not reaching out to our soldiers from our newest war! We need posters of people in ARID cadpat ( no offence Jim). VA and the Legion are mired in their old war and not worried about our's!

How about we just start pushing for veterans from OUR GENERATION. Not just the war in Afghanistan. While significant, that mission is only a tooth in the big gear that we've been spinning for 40 years. What about all the people that spent all that time on all those UN missions (and still are). All that time in NATO during the Cold War? What about the Reservist that rolled the truck on the weekend ex? How about the Engineer that fell off a ladder wearing OD combats.

We're, unintentionally, excluding a whole generation of our peers. Some of whom are probably looking at us and saying "Sure, fine for those guys that went to the Sandbox, but who's looking after us? They just want to sit around excluding us because we weren't there. I served and was injured, what makes them so special?"

We have to start speaking with one, large, collective voice and rid ourselves of the same anchor that has the previous generation mired in disarray and pre-extinction lethargy. We have to look after our collective mass and pave the way for the next. We have to prove as an example for our newest soldiers, sailors and airmen that are already starting the next generation of veterans, beyond our own.

We need to make Veterans organizations and department look after OUR GENERATION *not*  OUR MISSION.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> If it was back to the OVC i would have a monthly amount that i can use at my dis-cression, where i have no hoops to jump through, and no need to fill out this form or that form, and have doctor A signs this sheet and doctor B sign that sheet or said number of quotes to get the best deal.



Sorry, you are absolutely wrong.  There were a hell of a lot more hoops to jump, paperwork to fill, justification of injuries, and a longer time to wait a decision, which was usually negative.

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2011)

I should clarify - the "modern" vet in my mind is one who served post Korea until whenever.

The CF went through a transformation and continues to evolve somewhat.

VAC and the RCL need to do the same.


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> If it was back to the OVC i would have a monthly amount that i can use at my dis-cression, where i have no hoops to jump through, and no need to fill out this form or that form, and have doctor A signs this sheet and doctor B sign that sheet or said number of quotes to get the best deal.





			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Sorry, you are absolutely wrong.  There were a hell of a lot more hoops to jump, paperwork to fill, justification of injuries, and a longer time to wait a decision, which was usually negative.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



How am i absolutely wrong, if _*I*_ had the monthly amount, that would be saying that it would have already been approved. Could use the pension better toward my disability then here is blank amount of $$$ which in reality would only last about x amount of yrs instead of a life time


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Nov 2011)

I tried to get the ball rolling here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22329.125.html 
Veterans' Day vice Remembrance Day and got nowhere. I thought the change would get every ones mind set to the contemporary Vets, not just the dead WWI and soon to be gone WWII Vets.

Down in US, commentary on Veterans' Day was that the post 9/11 military was the new greatest generation. It appeared to be the theme of the media and politician's speeches. Not in Canada though.

To rant, the response here IMHO ranged from WWII throwbacks against the "Yanks" (who have protected the western world, whether you like the truth or not, since 1945) "Over paid, over sexed, and over here" to lets keep the past. Well, stay in the past then, just like the RCL, and don't bitch about how you as a modern Vet are not appreciated.

Good post Jim re the VAC office vist.


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

Now I can understand that 55% for my injuries is alot of $ approx. $150,000. Which was great don't get me wrong. My main injury being my back, which i had surgery on. Now i took the money and paid off my debt, paid off my house (investment), and paid for mods to my house and property to make things better, as well as furnature that helps me out quite a bit. 

But as things get old or broken, it needs to be replaced, which now would only come from my regular pay. Some of these things they still look after but not all.

With that yes i still have quite a bit left over, and i can have wardwork done, and a bunch of other things but it all has a yearly end amount. 

With the Pension I would have approx. $1500/mth, so that is money that can go to renewing anything they will not cover, and if i move it will go to new modification to the house / home, yard work if I'm not able to do it. And if a big ticket item like my bed needs repaired it could go to that as well. 

I understand that there were alot of problems with the OVC but overall IMO is still a better system because you have constant funding. And if i needed to replace say my bed, i could save up the monthly pension cheques and buy a new one. Therefore making less hastle.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> How am i absolutely wrong, if _*I*_ had the monthly amount, that would be saying that it would have already been approved. Could use the pension better toward my disability then here is blank amount of $$$ which in reality would only last about x amount of yrs instead of a life time




Meaning that you had a hell of a harder time attaining a "monthly Pension, had to do a hell of a lot more work to obtain one, and when you were awarded, had to prove time and time again that you deserve the serves, that were entitled to you.

Trust me, I am Veteran Wounded under the "OVC".

dileas

tess


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Meaning that you had a hell of a harder time attaining a "monthly Pension, had to do a hell of a lot more work to obtain one, and when you were awarded, had to prove time and time again that you deserve the serves, that were entitled to you.
> 
> Trust me, I am Veteran Wounded under the "OVC".
> 
> ...



Ok thank you for clearing that up, and for trusting you. Will do, Trust is something i live by, and with your past experiences i thank you for what you have shared and done.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Now I can understand that 55% for my injuries is alot of $ approx. $150,000. Which was great don't get me wrong. My main injury being my back, which i had surgery on. Now i took the money and paid off my debt, paid off my house (investment), and paid for mods to my house and property to make things better, as well as furnature that helps me out quite a bit.
> 
> But as things get old or broken, it needs to be replaced, which now would only come from my regular pay. Some of these things they still look after but not all.
> 
> ...



Don't mistake the monetary payment, and what you are entitled to be covered for items.

You under the NVC still can have VAC pay for any item you require, to make your day ti day life comfortable.  Further to that, if your condition worsens, you can receive an additional Lump sum payment.

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/poc

The Programs of choice, shows items you can be entitled to, and who can prescribe them.

Please stop muddying the waters with misinformation.

dileas

tess


----------



## 57Chevy (5 Dec 2011)

From the London Free Press and shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Feds to slash 36% from Last Post Fund budget
Jessica Murphy, Parliamentary Bureau, 05 Dec

http://www.lfpress.com/news/canada/2011/12/05/19071581.html

OTTAWA - Veterans Affairs plans to shave $4 million - or 36% - from the $11 million budget of federal program that ensures impoverished ex-soldiers are buried with dignity.

But Veterans Ombudsman Guy Parent and other stakeholders have been sounding the alarm that the Last Post Fund is already badly underfunded -- to the tune of $12 million a year.

The federal government has been aware of problems with its burial assistance program for vets since at least 2009.

That year, a federal audit raised concerns about the program and listed seven recommendations that included boosting funding, reducing red tape, and extending the program to all veterans - not just those who fought in the Second World War and Korean War.

Six recommendations were ignored. 

Last July, Parent told QMI Agency he was optimistic new Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney would bring much needed changes to the program.

Parent admitted Monday that optimism may have been misplaced.

"We haven't seen anything," he said, adding he wasn't aware of the department's plans to decrease funding to the program. 

Active-duty soldiers, even RCMP officers, are entitled to a maximum of $12,700 to cover expenses if they die. But the funds impoverished veterans qualify for top out at $3,600 for a funeral -- a figure that hasn't changed since 2001.

The average cost of a funeral in Canada today is between $7,000 and $10,000, according to figures provided by the ombudsman's office.

And according to the Funeral Services Association of Canada, funeral-home directors have been quietly bearing the extra costs of burying destitute vets for years to ensure they are sent off with dignity.

A spokesman for Veterans Affairs said the grant to the Last Post Fund was decreased because of a decline in applications for assistance.

"If the need increases, we will make the necessary adjustments to ensure our Veterans and their families have the care and support they need," said Simon Forsythe.

But both Parent and Last Post Fund officials say the need is as great as ever.

In 2007, the fund processed some 16,000 applications for benefits under the burial program.

According to Ken Usher, western regional manager for the fund, the demand had been steady since, even rising slightly as some 1,500 aging veterans die each month.

"We're at the peak right now," he said.


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Dec 2011)

This article from BCLocal News is shared with provisions of The Copyrighrt Act

This won't be helping the situation. It may even become worse later on.

Job cuts could see veterans ‘fall through cracks:' union
Erin McCracken, 07 Dec
http://www.bclocalnews.com/news/135215898.html

Virginia Vaillancourt is in the business of helping military veterans, but because there aren’t enough Veterans Affairs Canada staff and too many files, she says some vets are falling by the wayside.

“I’ve had clients pass away before I can get equipment to them,” said Vaillancourt, one of 47 people working at the Island’s main Veterans Affairs office, located in downtown Victoria. Five staff members work at CFB Esquimalt, helping Canadian Forces members transition to civilian life. 

“(Veterans are) falling through the cracks,” she said.

Her office manages 22,500 active files, and Vaillancourt has 1,200 files, helping veterans or their widows acquire mobility devices, disability benefits and pensions, as well as helping them transition to civilian life.

Because her workload is so heavy, the Esquimalt resident said she still can’t get to paperwork from April. Some colleagues are assisting veterans as far away as Regina.

The Union of Veterans’ Affairs Employees is sounding the alarm that more job cuts are coming, in addition to 500 cuts planned nationally through 2015.

“More job cuts but not less work,” said Yvan Thauvette, the union’s national president, who was in Victoria Wednesday for the launch of a cross-country awareness campaign.

All federal departments were asked to identify areas in which five to 10 per cent of program spending could be trimmed to reduce the federal deficit. Thauvette said Veterans Affairs should be exempt.

“Because people are stressed, tired and burned out, it’s not the time to cut additional positions within that department.”

In response, the Ministry of Veterans Affairs did not entirely rule out a new wave of job cuts, but said current benefits will stay the same.

“It is anticipated that these changes will be achieved mostly through attrition,” said Jean-Christophe de la Rue, press secretary to the Veterans Affairs minister.


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Dec 2011)

B.S. 

Lets the bastards and basterdetts jump through the hoops.

"Because people are stressed, tired and burned out...." That's the Vets dealing with VAC, not the unionized VAC employees.


Virginia Vaillancourt : “I’ve had clients pass away before I can get equipment to them"
                                “(Veterans are) falling through the cracks,”

I can hear the infantryman saying to his section commander, Hey Sarge, I am stressed, tired and burned out. If I follow your orders, *and live*,  I may get hurt, and fall through VAC "cracks".

Hey Virginia, If you can't do the job, quit. Possibly VAC will hire someone who can.


----------



## schart28 (24 Dec 2011)

Job cuts could see veterans ‘fall through cracks:' union

http://www.bclocalnews.com/news/135215898.html

By Erin McCracken - Victoria News
Published: December 07, 2011 5:00 PM
Updated: December 07, 2011 6:58 PM

Virginia Vaillancourt is in the business of helping military veterans, but because there aren’t enough Veterans Affairs Canada staff and too many files, she says some vets are falling by the wayside.

“I’ve had clients pass away before I can get equipment to them,” said Vaillancourt, one of 47 people working at the Island’s main Veterans Affairs office, located in downtown Victoria. Five staff members work at CFB Esquimalt?, helping Canadian Forces? members transition to civilian life.

“(Veterans are) falling through the cracks,” she said.

Her office manages 22,500 active files, and Vaillancourt has 1,200 files, helping veterans or their widows acquire mobility devices, disability benefits and pensions, as well as helping them transition to civilian life.

Because her workload is so heavy, the Esquimalt resident said she still can’t get to paperwork from April. Some colleagues are assisting veterans as far away as Regina.

The Union of Veterans’ Affairs Employees is sounding the alarm that more job cuts are coming, in addition to 500 cuts planned nationally through 2015.

“More job cuts but not less work,” said Yvan Thauvette, the union’s national president, who was in Victoria Wednesday for the launch of a cross-country awareness campaign.

All federal departments were asked to identify areas in which five to 10 per cent of program spending could be trimmed to reduce the federal deficit. Thauvette said Veterans Affairs should be exempt.

“Because people are stressed, tired and burned out, it’s not the time to cut additional positions within that department.”

In response, the Ministry of Veterans Affairs did not entirely rule out a new wave of job cuts, but said current benefits will stay the same.

“It is anticipated that these changes will be achieved mostly through attrition,” said Jean-Christophe de la Rue, press secretary to the Veterans Affairs minister.

 emccracken@vicnews.com


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2012)

> The union representing workers at Veterans Affairs urged the federal government Thursday not to cut hundreds of staff, saying former military members with increasingly complex problems will be the ones to suffer.
> 
> Yvan Thauvette, president of the Union of Veterans’ Affairs Employees, said staff are already overburdened, with some case workers handling up to 900 files.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, via _the Toronto Star_, 19 Jan 12


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jan 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> B.S.
> 
> Lets the bastards and basterdetts jump through the hoops.
> 
> ...



Amen...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2012)

We'd never notice the change in service. They don't do anything now. :

Just got another rejection letter that I want to cram up someone's butt hole with a cedar fencepost.

The trauma surgeon upon clinical examination writes 'Knee permanently unstable'. Some faceless, civie, dickhead in Charlottetown says 'Hmmm, can't figure why he'd say that. Claim denied'.

Fire the whole works and hire Vets to take care of Vets.


----------



## Jed (21 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I have to wonder if we are not starting to fall victim to our own prejudices that we are accusing others of. We see it here and in the Legion threads, as well as other threads around the board and on other mediums.
> 
> What about the Afghanistan veterans? The RCL is not reaching out to our soldiers from our newest war! We need posters of people in ARID cadpat ( no offence Jim). VA and the Legion are mired in their old war and not worried about our's!
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct! We have to keep hammering on this topic. Someday the message will sink in just as we came out of 'our decade of darkness' era. At least for a few years, anyway.


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 Jan 2012)

As posted previously several times recceguy, this is why:

Role of the adjudicator (http://www.veteranvoice.info/archive/periodicals/Periodical_12jan.htm)

When Veterans or their primary care giver applies for VAC support based on a medical condition resulting from service, a VAC adjudicator determines the level of disability in accordance with the tables of disabilities developed by VAC. The adjudicator is not necessarily a qualified health care provider and relies upon the Merck Manuals, a series of healthcare books for medical professionals and consumers. This means that an untrained person uses a medical textbook to interpret applications and any accompanying medical documentation. What can often result is that Veterans must appeal if they disagree with the adjudicator, which may mean a long process involving VAC and VRAB, and possibly a federal court (or more).


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Mar 2012)

A bit more cud to chew on here - attached are the 2012-13 Main Estimates for VAC that came out this week.  There appears to be _more_ money earmarked overall, with some cuts in some spending due to lower numbers of certain clients being around - from the summary:


> .... The Veterans Affairs is estimating budgetary expenditures of $3.6 billion in 2012–13. Of this amount, $3.5 billion requires approval by Parliament. The remaining $40.7 million represents statutory forecasts that do not require additional approval and are provided for information purposes.
> 
> A net increase of $44.8 million in planned spending is mainly due to the following:
> • An increase of $60.3 million for Disability Awards and Allowances due to increases in the number of new applications, an increase in the number of existing clients with new conditions and/or reassessments, and annual inflation;
> ...


*CAVEAT:*  There's a federal Budget coming out 29 March, which _can_ change any of these estimates - for better _or_ worse.  Or it may stay the same.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2012)

Wording of the motion, according to the latest Journals: 





> That, in the opinion of the House, the government should: (a) honour the service of Canadian military and RCMP veterans and their families by committing to not cut Veterans Affairs Canada in the upcoming budget; and (b) provide programs and services to all military and RCMP veterans and their families in a timely and comprehensive manner.



Longish debate here (31 page PDF of debate also downloadable here)

_Caveat (1):  Even if the motion passes, it's not legally binding - it's just something that shows the "will" of the house.

Caveat (2):  Even though there's increases predicted in some VAC program areas, there's a budget on March 29 that could change all that.

Caveat (3):  You can always juggle figures to say "we're putting more in, overalll" while in reality cutting program funding._


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Mar 2012)

MEDIA ADVISORY

VIGIL FOR VETERANS: Canadian Veterans gather on Parliament Hill to
peacefully demonstrate Against the impact of the Harper Government’s Austerity Budget on Veterans Affairs Canada And the availability of Benefits and Services

Access full media advisory online:
 http://​www.canadianveteransadvocac​y.com/news-media/​mediaadvisory_12Mar27_Vigil​.pdf

WHEN: Thursday March 29, 2012, starting at 1:00 PM
 WHERE: Ottawa, ON
 1:00 -3:00 PM: National War Memorial Cenotaph, Confederate Square
 3:00 PM onwards: Parliament Hill

DETAILS: The Canadian Veterans Advocacy will gather between 1:00 pm and 3:00 pm at the National War Memorial Cenotaph, Confederate Square, where we will stand Vigil for Veterans. This will be a respectful gathering with absolutely NO POLITICAL DEMONSTRATIONS in the immediate vicinity of the memorial.

At approximately 3:00 pm we will proceed to Parliament Hill to be there
 before 4:00 pm when the First Reading of the Budget is scheduled to take place.

INFORMATION

Michael L Blais CD
 Founder and President
 Tel: 905-357-3306
 Email: info@canadianveteransadvoc​acy.com
 Web: http://​www.canadianveteransadvocac​y.com/
 Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/​groups/CdnVetsAdvocacy/


----------



## GAP (13 Apr 2012)

Shrinking population, technology behind 800 cuts at Veterans Affairs
Thu Apr 12 2012
Article Link

OTTAWA - A memo sent to staff at Veterans Affairs says 800 jobs will be cut over the next three years as a result of the federal budget.

But in the letter, obtained by The Canadian Press, the department's deputy minister says relatively speaking, Veterans Affairs is fortunate.

Suzanne Tinning writes the department expects to manage the cuts mostly through redeployment or attrition, as 30 per cent of the entire workforce is eligible to retire by 2016.

Tinning says the cuts are being made because the number of veterans being served is getting smaller.

She says that, coupled with improved technology, means some of the work the department does is no longer needed.

Veterans' advocates have long taken issue with the assertion their ranks are dwindling.

They note that while there are fewer vets from 20th century conflicts, there are thousands entering the system who served in Afghanistan.

And the union representing employees at the department says no matter how they are presented, jobs cut mean services lost.

At a news conference earlier this week, the president of the Union of Veterans Affairs Employees, said the cuts include at least 75 client service workers.

"They are the ones that knows what a veterans' needs is," Yvon Thauvette said.

"By losing those positions and those jobs, it has a direct impact."

The memo, called "Moving Forward" does not specify precisely which positions are on the chopping block.

A spokeswoman for Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney says the government is trying to eliminate red tape to give veterans hassle-free service.

"We will make sure we have the right people at the right locations to serve our veterans and their families," Codie Taylor said in an e-mail.

In comparison to other departments, Veterans Affairs did emerge unscathed from the budget, which cut $5.2 billion in spending overall.

The department is only seeing its coffers shrink by 1.1. per cent, while others face cuts in excess of 10 per cent of program spending.
End


----------

